# Sonax BSD 750ml for £6.76 Delivered



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?549992160&0&cc5_761



GleemSpray said:


> It appears to currently be £7.68 (inc VAT), which can be discounted down to £6.14 using the code HOLIDAY20 and this offer is good through to midnight Monday.
> 
> Standard delivery is free (3 - 4 Working Days)
> 
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?549992160&0&cc5_761





chris182 said:


> A quick update, use code WEEKEND14 for a slightly bigger discount.


Or try the code below if the code above has expired.

Code: SPRING12

:driver:


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Is this just a quick detailer ?


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

v_r_s said:


> Is this just a quick detailer ?


It's a quick detailer which is also a spray sealant that lasts up to 2 months. I've never used it before but I have purchased a couple based on recommendations from here.


----------



## cloughy (Feb 12, 2012)

Love this stuff, thanks for the link!


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

I have sonax spray seal already and that's pretty good


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Use it as a drying aid, works a treat, cheap as chips great beading and good gloss. I don’t like using it dry, I find it quite grabby. Decent product for quick protection with some bling.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Can be applied wet, used to use this as a drying aid before moving to Dodo juice future armour


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

There is a couple of very good threads on here about BSD.

Many have found mixing it with CG V07 makes it easier to use. Others have the product and started mixing it with other QDs to great effect.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Philb1965 said:


> Use it as a drying aid, works a treat, cheap as chips great beading and good gloss. I don't like using it dry, I find it quite grabby. Decent product for quick protection with some bling.


If you use a damp cloth to spread and then a dry one to buffer, it solves the grabbing for me :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> There is a couple of very good threads on here about BSD.
> 
> Many have found mixing it with CG V07 makes it easier to use. Others have the product and started mixing it with other QDs to great effect.


Absolutely, I've also found it works very nicely with AG Aqua wax as a drying aid :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Andy from Sandy said:


> There is a couple of very good threads on here about BSD.
> 
> Many have found mixing it with CG V07 makes it easier to use. Others have the product and started mixing it with other QDs to great effect.


Original BSD thread here -
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=295795

& the two 'mix' threads are here -
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=339793
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=378357


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

So many ways to use BSD with plenty to like. I have a few on my shelf as these cheap deals keep coming up and I can't resist!!, I keep using it for a while then trying something different. Good product long lasting.

Harry


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I use BSD as a drying aid over some FK1000p I put down last September and the daily driver is still as glossy and beady as it was back then.

BSD might not be the greatest QD of them all, as such, but it is an amazing product when you view it as a cheap and easy to use super glossy spray sealant. 

Last 2 months easy, as another poster said. 

The BSD bottle spray head is a bit pants tho.... 


Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

A quick update, use code WEEKEND14 for a slightly bigger discount.


----------



## NiallSD (May 21, 2013)

OP, thank you for posting this....

Been waiting to get some more of this stuff for a while as I have run out.

As others have said, this stuff works great as an all rounder!


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

BSD never fails to amaze me. Used this yesterday to tie me over until a proper summer detail, and gives a great glassy finish on a white car and as always great beading. Not the nicest or easiest to apply and buff off but for the price you just can’t go wrong. An absolute steal at that price, I’ll never be without it. :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks  just ordered some

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

BSD is one of my favourite products. Personally I've never had any issues applying it, unlike certain other QDs.

BSD is cheap, easy to apply, and has amazing beading and protection for months. It really is a great product.

As other say, just use it as a drying aid and you've dried and protected your car in a single step!

Plus it has a nice coconut smell to it!

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

2.4% Quidco at CarParts4Less too ...

If you don't use Quidco, why don't you ?
https://www.quidco.com/home/


----------



## MikeFr (Apr 22, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> If you use a damp cloth to spread and then a dry one to buffer, it solves the grabbing for me :thumb:


This is true , found it grabby till did it like this today on a loan car I cleaned. (Sad I know but it was bothering me)


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

£6.60 - a bargain top up, you can never have enough of this stuff 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

What's the crossover point, where it's cheaper to buy 5 litres? IIRC bsd comes in odd sized bottles


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

alfajim said:


> What's the crossover point, where it's cheaper to buy 5 litres? IIRC bsd comes in odd sized bottles


Trigger bottles are 750ml.

** Man maths warning **

6.67 x unit price of 750ml = price/per 5000ml

Remember to factor in the relevant shipping/cashback/DW discounts etc.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

alfajim said:


> What's the crossover point, where it's cheaper to buy 5 litres? IIRC bsd comes in odd sized bottles


 At this price, its approx £45 for 5 litres.

5 Litres of BSD is usually around £35 to £40, but you have to include any delivery costs.

So its not a bad price at all.


----------



## Wade.K10 (Jan 3, 2019)

Ordered some on Thursday got it Friday, used it Saturday. Brilliant Stuff!!


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Mine has just arrived, free delivery by DHL.

I have noticed that the trigger head is different from my previous batch.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Just got mine 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Remember when this stuff was £15-20 a bottle lol


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

I received my order on Monday but it came damaged and all the contents had leaked everywhere! I'm just in talks with CarParts4Less and trying to sort it all out, hoepfully I have chance to test it out this weekend.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Kimo said:


> Remember when this stuff was £15-20 a bottle lol


When and Where I remember buying this from ECP for under £7 in 2015


----------



## Mrmojorisin007 (Aug 19, 2016)

Add to Basket.

Bargain at that price thanks for the link


----------



## Steo2019 (Apr 11, 2019)

Cheers for this link lads!! picked up a bottle,2 buckets and 2 grit guards for 20quid today with the help of the code in the thread!! Happy days.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I haven’t been on here much recently. 5 mins in and I’m already off buying new products!


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Use Topcashback this weekend and there's £3 extra cashback on a £5 spend.
So if you're not buying anything else and fancy trying BSD, £7.68 without code then £3 extra TCB - 3% TCB = £4.59.
You could try using WEEKEND14 to get it down to £6.60 - £3 - 3% TCB = £3.51, but there is a possibility they could refuse the cashback because the code isn't listed on their site.

Edit: for man maths error


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Rian said:


> When and Where I remember buying this from ECP for under £7 in 2015


Probably 2013ish


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

blurb said:


> Use Topcashback this weekend and there's £3 extra cashback on a £5 spend.
> So if you're not buying anything else and fancy trying BSD, £7.68 without code then £3 extra TCB - 3% TCB = £3.59.
> You could try using WEEKEND14 to get it down to £6.60 - £3 - 3% TCB = £3.51, but there is a possibility they could refuse the cashback because the code isn't listed on their site.


Hello Blurb! How are you able to get the extra £3 off?


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

@ReyIndividual 
Register on Topcashback.co.uk and then activate the offer on the Homepage. Click through from their site to Carparts4less and make your purchase. It should track the purchase and the £3 extra cashback should appear in your account later.
HTH


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Thought I'd get another bottle at £3.40 delivered


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Is the offer still on top cashback blurb


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

v_r_s said:


> Is the offer still on top cashback blurb


Sorry, TCB offer ended at midnight.


----------



## Saint_David (Oct 1, 2010)

Just curious, if you use this as a drying aid does it wash out of your drying towel ok?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Saint_David said:


> Just curious, if you use this as a drying aid does it wash out of your drying towel ok?


Washes out fine, its not like its that durable so washing will remove it from towels


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

blurb said:


> @ReyIndividual
> Register on Topcashback.co.uk and then activate the offer on the Homepage. Click through from their site to Carparts4less and make your purchase. It should track the purchase and the £3 extra cashback should appear in your account later.
> HTH


Thanks blurb, but unfortunately I missed this amazing offer.


----------



## Wade.K10 (Jan 3, 2019)

£6.37 with free delivery today with code PAYDAY

Bargain. brilliant stuff very impressed used on my friends Mini over 3 weeks ago no other protection on it at the moment. Done a maintenance wash at the weekend and the water behavior and beading are brilliant!


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I placed the order on 19th using the offer and it still hasn’t arrived. When I phoned the company they gave me 4 or 5 different variations on if/when it was dispatched with an “It will be there soon” at the end. I’m not exactly hopeful!


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Their customer service is allegedly pants. Although, I've not had an issue so far.
I think the item did have a 5-7 working day lead time.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

blurb said:


> Their customer service is allegedly pants. Although, I've not had an issue so far.
> I think the item did have a 5-7 working day lead time.


My original order arrived damaged and leaking so they sent it out again via next day delivery. I can't really fault my dealing with them.


----------



## Crafty (Aug 4, 2007)

I ordered on the easter weekend. Earlier in the week I got an email saying they had run out of stock and it would be 7-10 days from original order date. In the event, it came via DHL on anext day delivery yesterday.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Crafty said:


> I ordered on the easter weekend. Earlier in the week I got an email saying they had run out of stock and it would be 7-10 days from original order date. In the event, it came via DHL on anext day delivery yesterday.


Same happened to me. BSD for £3.60 post cashback which has tracked!

Note that Topcashback are having a "spend £10 get £2.50 extra cashback" this bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Oandy (May 1, 2019)

I love BSD, a great product for a great price. I find it a breeze to apply smells good and does not streak. Decent gloss and great water behavior. Ok it does not feel as slick as some but that is not a big issue for me. I have just got some of the new Done & Dusted si edition QD which is great for gloss and slickness.


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

Oandy said:


> I love BSD, a great product for a great price. I find it a breeze to apply smells good and does not streak. Decent gloss and great water behavior. Ok it does not feel as slick as some but that is not a big issue for me. I have just got some of the new Done & Dusted si edition QD which is great for gloss and slickness.


So BSD better than D&D Si02?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oandy (May 1, 2019)

Jasonjo said:


> So BSD better than D&D Si02?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well they are both great, but different types of products. If you want longer term protection and beading then BSD. If you want high gloss and slickness then Bouncers. To be fair I have only had the Bouncers on since Weds so can't comment on longevity. I think bouncers looks better on the car in terms of gloss. There will always be a place in my collection for BSD and such good value. I like to try out new products now and again and Bouncers has impressed.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Just ordered with code HOLIDAY20 for £6.14 delivered :thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I am not a fan, its sticky and there are many more products that perform better and are easier to use. Its cheap for a reason.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

dholdi said:


> I am not a fan, its sticky and *there are many more products that perform better* and are easier to use. Its cheap for a reason.


Name 3 quick detailers that bead better and last longer than BSD.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

piston_warrior said:


> Name 3 quick detailers that bead better and last longer than BSD.


This.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

For the price BSD is great, works well every time, occasionally can be a bit grabby but in all honest doesn't bother me, the protection it gives is worth it

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Every product will have it's critics. I can't think of a QD that has had better praise on here than BSD. I think it has more likes than dislikes and by some distance,:thumb: but as everything it's up to the individual and there's plenty others to choose from?:detailer:

Harry


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

It's worth noting that as well as its cheap price, great beading and good longevity for a simple spray on product, Forensic Detailing also found it to be one of the glossiest QD's of the ones he tested.

You really can't go wrong, especially for the price.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I tried using Bsd on slightly damp panels 1 spray per panel spead around and leave to flash off for 30 seconds and it buffed off with no problems


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

piston_warrior said:


> Name 3 quick detailers that bead better and last longer than BSD.


but a QD isnt just about beading and durability:wall:. far more to it than that. infact thats more about a spray sealant, which bsd is:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

MBRuss said:


> It's worth noting that as well as its cheap price, great beading and good longevity for a simple spray on product, Forensic Detailing also found it to be one of the glossiest QD's of the ones he tested.
> 
> You really can't go wrong, especially for the price.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


firstly bsd isnt a Qd the fact it lasts so long tells you its a spray sealant, it also lacks lubricants and cleaning ability, adds to the fact its a spray sealant, the fact that you need someone else to tell you what a product is speaks volumes, BSD is far behind a quality QD when it comes to gloss. There are 10 better when it comes to gloss easily. As hey say its cheap for a reason.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> but a QD isnt just about beading and durability:wall:. far more to it than that. infact thats more about a spray sealant, which bsd is:thumb:


I never said it was just about beading and durability. dholdi said that there are many products that perform better and I am yet to find a QD that performs better on the beading and durability front than BSD so I asked him (genuinely) for 3 that can outperform BSD for these two characteristics.

I can name 10 detailers that perform better on the gloss and lubricity front but that's not what I am asking.



cheekymonkey said:


> the fact that you need someone else to tell you what a product is speaks volumes


Comments like this are just downright rude and have no place here.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

cheekymonkey said:


> firstly bsd isnt a Qd the fact it lasts so long tells you its a spray sealant, it also lacks lubricants and cleaning ability, adds to the fact its a spray sealant


I buy and use BSD purely for its ability as a drying aid / top-up, and so view it as a spray sealant (and IMO its fantastic in this role) but have often wondered about its advertised abilities to "_Cleans slightly soiled surfaces gently and thoroughly, without scratches_"

Has anyone actually tried using it as a QD? if, so, how is it at cleaning light marks ?

Other than that, i think if you view it as a spray sealant, that leaves a high gloss and lasts quite well, then it is fantastic value for money.

Not sure that other products could go too much glossier tho ?; BSD leaves an incredible high gloss finish IMO.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

GleemSpray said:


> I buy and use BSD purely for its ability as a drying aid / top-up, and so view it as a spray sealant (and IMO its fantastic in this role) but have often wondered about its advertised abilities to "_Cleans slightly soiled surfaces gently and thoroughly, without scratches_"
> 
> Has anyone actually tried using it as a QD? if, so, how is it at cleaning light marks ?
> 
> ...


Apex detail channel on youtube shows it used as a waterless wash. From memory he dilutes it down with distilled water.

I like BSD on cars that I don't see regularly for it's cheapness and longevity but on my own car I don't see a use for it as there are other, glossier alternatives I have to use which leave the paint slicker as well and better compliment my main LSP.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Brian1612 said:


> Apex detail channel on youtube shows it used as *a waterless wash*. From memory he *dilutes it down with distilled water*.
> 
> I like BSD on cars that I don't see regularly for it's cheapness and longevity but on my own car I don't see a use for it as there are other, glossier alternatives I have to use which leave the paint slicker as well and better compliment my main LSP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


:lol::wall::lol::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Jasonjo (Jan 2, 2019)

I thought the point of this thread was to share the current best price for the product, not discuss if it's the best QD/SS or not...if you don't like it, just ignore the "get it at the best price here" thread...simples 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> Apex detail channel on youtube shows it used as a waterless wash. From memory he dilutes it down with distilled water.
> 
> I like BSD on cars that I don't see regularly for it's cheapness and longevity but on my own car I don't see a use for it as there are other, glossier alternatives I have to use which leave the paint slicker as well and better compliment my main LSP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I'd be surprised if you could tell the difference, say if you use BSD on one half of the bonnet and your choice of product on the other half. I doubt you'd tell them apart


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

piston_warrior said:


> I never said it was just about beading and durability. dholdi said that there are many products that perform better and I am yet to find a QD that performs better on the beading and durability front than BSD so I asked him (genuinely) for 3 that can outperform BSD for these two characteristics.
> *
> I can name 10 detailers that perform better on the gloss and lubricity front but that's not what I am asking.
> *
> ...


but that is what a qd is, its mild cleaning, gloss and lubrication. durability and beading has nothing to do with a qd, thats what a spray wax is about. bsd is a spray wax not a qd. maybe remember that fact before asking that sort of question.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Coupe25 said:


> I'd be surprised if you could tell the difference, say if you use BSD on one half of the bonnet and your choice of product on the other half. I doubt you'd tell them apart


On half a bonnet certainly not. On a full vehicle though it's a possibility. Definitely feel the difference if I couldn't see it.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

andy__d said:


> :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


Oooops...  Rinseless is what I meant 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> firstly bsd isnt a Qd the fact it lasts so long tells you its a spray sealant, it also lacks lubricants and cleaning ability, adds to the fact its a spray sealant, the fact that you need someone else to tell you what a product is speaks volumes, BSD is far behind a quality QD when it comes to gloss. There are 10 better when it comes to gloss easily. As hey say its cheap for a reason.


Well, Sonax think it's a QD, it's in the name - Brilliant Shine DETAILER. I dare say it would assist fine in removing light dust, which is all QDs are meant for anyway, not that I use them for that purpose, personally.

Also, who p*ssed on your chips? Leave the attitude out. This thread is for people wanting the deal on BSD. Viewed as what it is - a great drying aid that adds great beading, great gloss (as per Forensic Detailing's evidence) and good durability, it's a great product, regardless of cost. It's only cheap because you can get it from places like CarParts4Less and EuroCarParts. It's a quality product. Other QD's probably only cost more because they're from small brands that get sold only on detailing websites that know they can charge detailers over the odds.

As products go, BSD is a genuinely great product at a fantastic price.

Not many products have genuinely surprised me in detailing, but BSD is one of them, perhaps even my favourite.

Whether it doesn't perform classic QD functions is irrelevant as long as it has a use. Today I was using a mix of BSD and Adam's QD as a drying aid. It went on super slick, smelled great, added gloss and I know from prior use that it'll bead like crazy the next time it rains. Despite me concocting this mix after reading about it on here, personally I've never found straight BSD grabby at all, though admittedly other detailers do give an even slicker under cloth feel. In future I think I'll probably just use straight BSD, though it was fun to try a couple of BSD mixes.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Coupe25 said:


> I'd be surprised if you could tell the difference, say if you use BSD on one half of the bonnet and your choice of product on the other half. I doubt you'd tell them apart


Indeed. When Forensic Detailing tested BSD against other detailers it had very good gloss and came second I think, to a dedicated detailer, by a very small margin. Other detailers came below BSD. That was based on gloss meter readings, not personal opinion.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

piston_warrior said:


> I never said it was just about beading and durability. dholdi said that there are many products that perform better and I am yet to find a QD that performs better on the beading and durability front than BSD so I asked him (genuinely) for 3 that can outperform BSD for these two characteristics.
> 
> I can name 10 detailers that perform better on the gloss and lubricity front but that's not what I am asking.
> 
> Comments like this are just downright rude and have no place here.


Got it in one, PW. Not sure what this guy's problem is or why he has it in for BSD, but he seems to be getting very precious about what type of product BSD is and entirely missing the fact that it's a great product.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

cheekymonkey said:


> but that is what a qd is, its mild cleaning, gloss and lubrication. durability and beading has nothing to do with a qd, thats what a spray wax is about. bsd is a spray wax not a qd. maybe remember that fact before asking that sort of question.


Thanks for completely de-railing my thread with your negative comments and attitude :wall:

I think _*you*_ are confused about what a QD is.

See here - https://www.detailingwiki.org/maintenance/what-is-a-quick-detailer/ :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> On half a bonnet certainly not. On a full vehicle though it's a possibility. Definitely feel the difference if I couldn't see it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That's kinda the point though. All this rubbish about there being a ton of "high end" detailers glossier than BSD is nonsense. Show me some gloss meter readings and I'll believe it. Until then it's nothing more than opinion-based speculation.

I bet none of us could reliably tell a difference in gloss between BSD and any other detailer even on a line of identical cars. Same as that wax rest a while back. Therefore the only difference is feel (I'll concede that BSD isn't as slick as many other QDs) and cleaning ability, though I'm yet to see any proof that BSD can't be used for mild cleaning either. Do we know it doesn't have any lubrication, or is that again just an assumption/opinion?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

piston_warrior said:


> Thanks for completely de-railing my thread with your negative comments and attitude :wall:
> 
> I think _*you*_ are confused about what a QD is.
> 
> See here - https://www.detailingwiki.org/maintenance/what-is-a-quick-detailer/ :thumb:


Boom! Owned! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oandy (May 1, 2019)

BSD is a fantastic product and at around £7 a genuine bargain. I use it on a dry car and it goes on easy, no streaking, decent gloss and of course great beading, smells good too. It does not feel a slick as other QDs when you run your hand over the paintwork, but that's it!

I have tried loads of QD type products, most I have not re-purchased, but I always have a bottle of BSD!

Currently trying out the new Done and Dusted SI edition which is also a very good detailer.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

It appears to currently be £7.68 (inc VAT), which can be discounted down to £6.14 using the code HOLIDAY20 and this offer is good through to midnight Monday.

Standard delivery is free (3 - 4 Working Days)

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?549992160&0&cc5_761


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

GleemSpray said:


> It appears to currently be £7.68 (inc VAT), which can be discounted down to £6.14 using the code HOLIDAY20 and this offer is good through to midnight Monday.
> 
> Standard delivery is free (3 - 4 Working Days)
> 
> https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/cp4l/p/-/-/-/-/?549992160&0&cc5_761


Bargain! It's over £11 on Amazon at the moment.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

MBRuss said:


> That's kinda the point though. All this rubbish about there being a ton of "high end" detailers glossier than BSD is nonsense. Show me some gloss meter readings and I'll believe it. Until then it's nothing more than opinion-based speculation.
> 
> I bet none of us could reliably tell a difference in gloss between BSD and any other detailer even on a line of identical cars. Same as that wax rest a while back. Therefore the only difference is feel (I'll concede that BSD isn't as slick as many other QDs) and cleaning ability, though I'm yet to see any proof that BSD can't be used for mild cleaning either. Do we know it doesn't have any lubrication, or is that again just an assumption/opinion?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


You are lecturing a man that if you have a read through this forum will find he agrees with what you are saying in certain aspects 

I am of the belief that LSP is completely irrelevant for gloss on a properly machined panel and in many cases (as jon at FD has found) they reduce paint clarity and in turn gloss. On unprepared paint though it is a different story and these many QDs and waxes offer varying improvements on swirled/marred paint.

I've not got a huge amount of experience with Bouncer D&D si02 but I do find it makes the paint pop that little bit more than BSD which I think lacks the same crispness/clarity. Same story with Lucas Oil Slick Mist which I just love for a quick wipe over and gloss boost.

I would always keep some BSD in my arsenal though as it's great for boosting protection on cars that require it. I wouldn't use it for any sort of cleaning applications though as wiping over the car it simply isn't slick enough to feel safe imo.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

*


MBRuss said:



Well, Sonax think it's a QD, it's in the name - Brilliant Shine DETAILER. I dare say it would assist fine in removing light dust, which is all QDs are meant for anyway,

Click to expand...

*


MBRuss said:


> so because its in the name it has to be one, is that what your saying. So all those sealants that are marketed as a wax must be a wax then:wall::lol::lol:
> There is more to a qd than just moving dirt:thumb:
> *
> Whether it doesn't perform classic QD functions is irrelevant as long as it has a use. Today I was using a mix of BSD and Adam's QD as a drying aid. It went on super slick, smelled great, added gloss
> ...


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

MBRuss said:


> Indeed. When Forensic Detailing tested BSD against other detailers it had very good gloss and came second I think, to a dedicated detailer, by a very small margin. Other detailers came below BSD. That was based on gloss meter readings, not personal opinion.
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


what type of gloss was the meter reading?. there is also the fact that there is far more to a finish than gloss its self.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

piston_warrior said:


> Thanks for completely de-railing my thread with your negative comments and attitude :wall:
> 
> I think _*you*_ are confused about what a QD is.
> 
> See here - https://www.detailingwiki.org/maintenance/what-is-a-quick-detailer/ :thumb:


really detailing wiki :lol::lol::lol::lol:

think you may need to read it again, or maybe just understand what they are saying. that is exactly what i was saying about a QD, although they dont note anything about lubrication, slickness. and i wouldn't use one on a car that has been in storage for a long time.Also i wouldn't use a qd as a final inspection after polishing, its the wrong product for that.
Not once do they mention it should have durability like bsd, not once do they state it has to last over a month like bsd. The reason they dont mention them is they are not what a qd does. thats what a spray wax does. just because a qd contains wax or polymers doesn't mean it protects or has durability, theres more to it than that. 
heres the last couple of lines from your link, says it all

*'Boosting' would imply that it revives the layer of wax underneath, which is not the case. However, it does 'revive' the water behaviour to increased beading and sheeting, even though this is very temporary*


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

MBRuss said:


> Do we know it doesn't have any lubrication, or is that again just an assumption/opinion?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


A well or half decent lubricated product just glides over a surface, A product with poor or no lubrication will be grabby. many have quoted BSD as grabby. 
It felt poorly lubricated when i tried it, using on any dirt it felt even worse. 
try it as a QD then use a good quality qd you will see and feel the difference.


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

As Junkman said, any product which claims to add gloss or shine must contain fillers. A perfectly polished panel should look no different whatsoever whether it has a wax/sealant/QD on it to if it was completely bare.

As for BSD grabbiness, Ive only used it a few times on a dry car, spray on, wipe off almost immediately. Beading is superior to Fusso99 and seems to last longer too.
Also acts as a good rain repellent on the windscreen and the wipers seem happy with it as well, no juddering.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Brian1612 said:


> You are lecturing a man that if you have a read through this forum will find he agrees with what you are saying in certain aspects
> 
> I am of the belief that LSP is completely irrelevant for gloss on a properly machined panel and in many cases (as jon at FD has found) they reduce paint clarity and in turn gloss. On unprepared paint though it is a different story and these many QDs and waxes offer varying improvements on swirled/marred paint.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I wasn't actually lecturing you, it was more aimed at a certain somebody else with abysmal grammar and a penchant for bashing BSD and contradicting himself...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> *
> 
> 
> MBRuss said:
> ...


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

cheekymonkey said:


> what type of gloss was the meter reading?. there is also the fact that there is far more to a finish than gloss its self.


No idea, does it matter? BSD was glossier than 3 out of 4 detailers that it was compared with, so it does add gloss the same as other detailers and better than most of the others tested. I think possibly Beadmaker was the one that was glossier, which is no surprise given that gloss is supposed to be its strong point. It was a tiny amount though, and unlikely that you'd be able to tell without using a gloss meter.

Whilst there may be 10 QDs that are glossier than BSD, would anyone be able to tell by just looking at them? Probably not. So who cares? What BSD does do is offer amazing beading, that can easily be compared with other QDs.

Also, I love the coconut smell of BSD, so you can't claim only the Adams detailer offered a nice smell. The mix of the two smelled good though.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have "proper" QD's (PowerMaxed and AutoGlym) and can see the arguments that QD's should be thin and "slippy" to help lubricate and lift dust etc and thereby avoid marking the paint. I had always assumed they are intended to be short lived and not intended to offer any lasting protection, because of their quick flash-point chemistry and cleaning abilities. 

I don't do intermediate cleans, but instead tend to use these two mainly for removing bird poop - am not sure i would be entirely happy using BSD for this because it is quite thick and sticky by comparison. 

BSD does, however, flash off almost immediately and leaves no deposits, so it must be intended to be used for its stated purpose in some way? 

That's really why i asked if anyone had tried using it purely as a QD (might try it myself later on the shopping trolley, if it stays dry)

BSD is certainly a strange brew, no doubt.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Tried BSD as a QD on a dusty car, with a dry mf cloth (!)

It is thick and a bit gloopey, but it does seem to have an oiliness about it which meant the cloth didn't feel like it was particularly dragging or digging in - just took a little effort to push it across the paint.

Didn't see any obvious marring or damage afterwards.

Not sure you would want to use it as a QD for cleaning, as it is definitely harder work than the AutoGlym Rapid Detailer i have, which is almost watery by comparison and super slippery on the paint in use.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

GleemSpray said:


> Tried BSD as a QD on a dusty car, with a dry mf cloth (!)
> 
> It is thick and a bit gloopey, but it does seem to have an oiliness about it which meant the cloth didn't feel like it was particularly dragging or digging in - just took a little effort to push it across the paint.
> 
> ...


your right with some of its down falls, thickness is a problem, with a qd you want that watery consistence so it can encapsulate the dirt. with a thick product it wont get under it and between the dirt and paint so you end up dragging the dirt along the paint. thats why it took more of a effort to push across the paint.A good well lubricated qd will just glide.


----------

